# Tips to trimming feet?



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm looking for any tips/tricks you may want to share on trimming the feet (not the hair between the pads) if your darling Hav will NOT stand still. Is there a way you can do it with the paw and ensure you don't cut it too short or crooked. The paw looks so different when it's not compressed against the floor.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Take him to a groomer!ound:

Seriously, I'm sure other people will give you tips, but I tried very patiently for a LONG time. Kodi is very well trained in other areas, and lets me do almost anything to him. Not his nails though. I finally gave up the struggle, and a groomer friend does his nails, trims the hair on his feet and does his "sanitary" trim for $20 every 3 weeks. IT is SO worth the money IMO. I could really do all but his nails myself, but for that price, I let her do it. He's getting much better about his nails, but it still takes me shoving cookies in his mouth while she's clipping to keep him semi-steady and not screaming bloodly murder!


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I groom three Havs. The best book out there is From Nose to Tail by Noel Hynds and Suzanne McKay. I trim feet by having them stand and, using the counter top as a leveler, hold your scissors (I use curved) horizontal and clip around the foot. If they squirm (and mine do, too) I wait until they settle down and start again. I've found this gets the least reaction. I don't worry too much if it's not perfect because I'll get it the next time. Of course, my dogs aren't in the confirmation ring either!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Leslie, 

I have that book; read it from cover to cover within an hour of receiving it. Maybe that's why I missed the part about trimming their feet.  When you have them on the counter, do you have them in a grooming noose or something else to hold them, like maybe another person? 

Lucy loves to lay on her back and fall asleep. I was hoping that I could find a way to do her paws when she was relaxed on her back. I did it once when she was real little and I cut too far up the hock area (whoops). I sure am glad these are hairy creatures and their hair grows back.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Karen, 
I don't know any groomers yet but have taken Lucy to Petsmart to have her nails done. I agree with you, it's much better for both of us, especially her. Having them cut the fur though? I wonder if they could do that as a walk-in. I do not want to leave her there to be put into a kennel and come back after her.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Diann said:


> Leslie,
> 
> I have that book; read it from cover to cover within an hour of receiving it. Maybe that's why I missed the part about trimming their feet.  When you have them on the counter, do you have them in a grooming noose or something else to hold them, like maybe another person?
> 
> Lucy loves to lay on her back and fall asleep. I was hoping that I could find a way to do her paws when she was relaxed on her back. I did it once when she was real little and I cut too far up the hock area (whoops). I sure am glad these are hairy creatures and their hair grows back.


Diann, see page 117. I use Method 1. I don't have a grooming table so I use the kitchen or bathroom counter. I just use the command "Stand!"

I can't wait to get my grooming table set-up with its grooming arm. I'm hoping it will help me have more control with my Hav/Shih Tzu rescue who is very difficult to groom.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

With the dog laying on it's back or side, "milk" the hair down the leg past the foot with one hand. It may take several passes to get it all gathered in, and organized. This takes some practice to get enough but not too much. With scissors, cut the part that sticks down past the bottom of the foot. This doesn't work with a wiggling pup without another person who knows how to hold it. Best done while the pup/dog is tired. Final trimming can be done with the dog stacked.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Karen,
> I don't know any groomers yet but have taken Lucy to Petsmart to have her nails done. I agree with you, it's much better for both of us, especially her. Having them cut the fur though? I wonder if they could do that as a walk-in. I do not want to leave her there to be put into a kennel and come back after her.


Oh, I misunderstood. I thought you were talking about nails. I did Kodi's feet in terms of fur by myself, before I found this great groomer. She does a nicer job, but I did OK, if ou didn't look too close.:biggrin1: i just worked at it a little at a time. Pam King taught me, as a starting point, to squeeze the hair together around the foot, and trim what is longer. Then you can neaten it up from there. I ALWAYS find it easier to work on Kodi when he's either on a grooming table or my washing machine-grooming station, and with a grooming slip around his neck. That way I have bother hands free to work on him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> With the dog laying on it's back or side, "milk" the hair down the leg past the foot with one hand. It may take several passes to get it all gathered in, and organized. This takes some practice to get enough but not too much. With scissors, cut the part that sticks down past the bottom of the foot. This doesn't work with a wiggling pup without another person who knows how to hold it. Best done while the pup/dog is tired. Final trimming can be done with the dog stacked.


Oops. Should have read to the end. Tom already 'splained it!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This might be hard to explain but I'll try. hold on to the paw from the top of the foot pushing all the hair up around your curved fingers cut in a curve around your finger. Ah its too hard to explain


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I put my boys on the washing machine. Have them stand. Hold up one foot while you are doing the other foot that is holding the balance. I like to use curved scissors. While standing, you need to find the front nail to to foot. You will cut a little past this point at an outward low angle. This is the first cut, from this point just clip around the paw in a rounded trim.

It takes practice. And remember hair grows!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I trim Bumi's nails just before his bath, he doesn't exactly "loves" it, but he lets me do it. After he's clean and dry I cut the hair of hi "Pipi" so is not long and stays wet, I trim around his paws to make them round and cute. I use a nose trimmer for in between his toes.
Again, he doesn't Love any of this but he just lets me do it.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

For dogs that wiggle, I will hold the opposite foot up so they have no choice but to keep the foot you want to scissor down. For pets I use my curves. For show I use straights. It's important to let the hair lay by itself on full coats instead of trying to pull it all down. If you hold the hair down it's just going to go back to where it wants to be and you'll have some nice chop marks in the coat to show for it. I have two pictures, the first is a full coat Tibetan with rounded feet (pet trim) that I used my curved scissors. On my dog for show I used straight scissors.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

nice looking feet!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks! That Tibetan was a real PITA because she's a biter. But she doesn't look like it from the picture! Thank goodness my Hanna lets me brush her...she will lay on her side (if I put her on my bed) and even rolls over on her back so I can brush her belly ; ) 

In order for feet to come out nice the dog has to stay very still...I once watched a youtube video of a show groomer trimming the feet of a show cocker. Not only was I blown away at how beautiful the dog was, but how perfectly still it was...that dog's feet looked like they were super-glued onto the table. It did not move its feet for about 10 minutes while the groomer scissored and talked to the camera person about what he was doing. Mind you, that was for only part of one foot, it looked like it could have taken 1 hour or more to scissor all of the feet the way the groomer was going.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

This is the video I was talking about. The cocker's feet are beveled but for the bottom part of the coat where the hair touches the table is very similar technique for how I trimmed Hanna's feet. He is using shears with a bent shank so it's easier to trim (on my wish list). You can also place the feet near the sides of the table for easier trimming. Also similar to how I did the Tibetan - beveled at an angle and I think I go over the top of the foot slightly.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my word..that dog is like a statue! Hope he got a good treat after all that!
Lot of patience on both the groomer and the dogs part. I think my back would give out for sure!!


----------



## AshleyCap (Dec 4, 2011)

wow i hope Rex will be as patient as that cocker when he's older!

Funny I found this thread as I trimmed Rex's feet last night and well... they don't look so great HA! oh well it'll grow back.... right?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

"Hair grows" is a mantra around here.


----------



## lollich2448 (10 mo ago)

atsilvers27 said:


> Thanks! That Tibetan was a real PITA because she's a biter. But she doesn't look like it from the picture! Thank goodness my Hanna lets me brush her...she will lay on her side (if I put her on my bed) and even rolls over on her back so I can brush her belly ; ) In order for feet to come out nice the dog has to stay very still...I once watched a youtube video of a show groomer trimming the feet of a show cocker. Not only was I blown away at how beautiful the dog was, but how perfectly still it was...that dog's feet looked like they were super-glued onto the table. It did not move its feet for about 10 minutes while the groomer scissored and talked to the camera person about what he was doing. Mind you, that was for only part of one foot, it looked like it could have taken 1 hour or more to scissor all of the feet the way the groomer was going.


 I have a Havanese I groom for the show ring. I'm brand new at it (trimming and showing!), and I have Kenchii 5-Star 6-1/2" curved shears. I've been using the shears almost parallel to the table, but at a slight angle, so that I can get almost to the the table, but still get a nice round paw on the outside. Is this the correct way to do it? Or, should I use straight shears that can be used completely parallel to the table, so that the hair can be as long as possible. Then, the hair wouldn't be trimmed around the outer edges of the paws, but whatever hair is touching the table would be trimmed as close as possible to the table, and the shape of the paws would become whatever hair is hanging naturally around the foot. (It's hard to explain.) Which way is better?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lollich2448 said:


> I have a Havanese I groom for the show ring. I'm brand new at it (trimming and showing!), and I have Kenchii 5-Star 6-1/2" curved shears. I've been using the shears almost parallel to the table, but at a slight angle, so that I can get almost to the the table, but still get a nice round paw on the outside. Is this the correct way to do it? Or, should I use straight shears that can be used completely parallel to the table, so that the hair can be as long as possible. Then, the hair wouldn't be trimmed around the outer edges of the paws, but whatever hair is touching the table would be trimmed as close as possible to the table, and the shape of the paws would become whatever hair is hanging naturally around the foot. (It's hard to explain.) Which way is better?


The posts you have responded to are over 10 years old.  i am pretty sure that person is no longer on the forum, and I don’t believe she shows.

I use curves shears, and most of the show people I know do, though a few prefer straight ones. It’s a matter of preference. The goal is to have the hair JUST hitting the table, and as even as possible around the edges. However it is easiest for you to achieve that! i’ve found that the top two ingredients are teaching your dog to stand still, and very sharp shears!!! As I said, I prefer my curved shears. But in a pinch, I’ve done a decent job trimming up friend’s dogs at shows with straight shears… as long as they are nice and sharp!!! 

(Oh, also make sure you’ve done the pad hair and nails first! Pad hair or long nails will get in the way!)


----------

